# Can you help me, help Gucci



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15600839 Link to Gucci's petfinder page I am going to try and raise money for Gucci to get cataract surgery. You all have helped me so much in the past and I was able to get cataract surgery for 3 of my fosters, Allie, Maddie and Tommy. They all were given the gift of sight because of your generosity, so I am asking again for help. Please designate donation for Gucci or put 10 cents after donation amount (10.10)
Thank you
Cindy Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope it will go to Gucci,I forgot to say donation for Gucci,but I put note to seller,"Give Gucci kisses from Amber,Bitsy,Emily,Rylee,Sasha and Harry the cat." I hope that will help let them know it's for Gucci. Keep us posted on how it's going and the surgery. How's Allie doing?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca & Bitsy just made a donation!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll let them know. Allie is doing great she is going to her forever home on March 28, she is a little maniac now, running all over the place


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse, Darla and Fallon sends love and a donation. I always wish it can be more.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

thank you Kerry, you are so sweet.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok, I am begging for more help, we only need 500.00 more for Gucci to get one eye done
He is very good boy and very sweet, even if he is a big baby, he sticks to me like glue and cries if any of the other dogs play to rough with him or bark at him. He would probably be much more secure if he could see, so please help him. Gucci and I thank you


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

cindy6755 said:


> Ok, I am begging for more help, we only need 500.00 more for Gucci to get one eye done
> He is very good boy and very sweet, even if he is a big baby, he sticks to me like glue and cries if any of the other dogs play to rough with him or bark at him. He would probably be much more secure if he could see, so please help him. Gucci and I thank you


How do we donate? I don't think I understood the first explanation.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

*How to donate*

Go to his petfinder page and click on the donate (paypal) button, you can put in the message to seller box for Gucci, or if you rather just put 10 cents after the amount example if you are donating 10 dollars you would put 10.10
Here is the link.Adoptable Maltese: Gucci (FL): Petfinder


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just made a donation for Gucci. Forgot to put Gucci's name in, but I did add .10 at the end.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you so much, Reva.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I put in 20.10. Let me know if you get close and need more.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah just sent a donation- Wish we could send more! Please keep us posted on how Gucci is doing. He is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, Cindy and Laura
Gucci, is such a sweet boy he deserves to see


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler and I have sent a donation. Hoping you raise enough for sweet Gucci's surgery.:wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, Susan


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi and I just donated. Are you close to meeting your goal ?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Brenda. Yes we are close to goal, I have his surgery scheduled for April 14 for one eye.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

we donated.. hopefully the surgery goes well. keep us posted on the fundraising targets..

meri and dex


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Guess what!!! We have enough to do one eye and are only 100 away from getting both eyes done! Thank You everyone and if anyone else was thinking about making a donation, please do, its tax deductible.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,I'm so happy to see Gucci may be using both peepers soon!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Skylar Sue and I just made a donation to help Gucci....sure hope he can raise enough money to get both eyes done....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cindy6755 said:


> Guess what!!! We have enough to do one eye and are only 100 away from getting both eyes done! Thank You everyone and if anyone else was thinking about making a donation, please do, its tax deductible.


 
that's exciting....so close! :aktion033:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you so much


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cindy, I am really broke right now, but I will pray for Gucci.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Made another small donation. I guess every little bit helps. We're just sooooooo close!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Thank you Cindy, you are doing a wonderful job at raising money for Gucci to have the gift of sight!

Debi


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Cindy, I am really broke right now, but I will pray for Gucci.


Hi Suzan,
We'll take the prayers, we need those also, thank you, you are so sweet


----------

